# RCI members are lower class that II members . . ..



## BillR (Sep 18, 2013)

*I am contemplating running for the Board of my original resort.  This resort used to be an RCI resort but, in 1997, management switched to II but nobody remembers why.   I want the board to reconsider RCI as I believe their value system together with their available listing is far more advanced than II.

RCI allows the owners before 1997 to deposit their week(s) into RCI.  The current BOD told me that the RCI people who traded into the resort are, as a whole, are a lower class than II and, because of that, would not consider looking into RCI again.   I would appreciate your comments!*


----------



## Quadmaniac (Sep 18, 2013)

Maybe they meant that the overall quality of resorts in II are better while RCI has more selection, it also means more lower grade resorts. RCI does have quality resorts as well but to get a wider selection and availability many lower resorts are on the list as well.


----------



## csxjohn (Sep 18, 2013)

BillR said:


> *...  The current BOD told me that the RCI people who traded into the resort are, as a whole, are a lower class than II and, because of that, would not consider looking into RCI again.   I would appreciate your comments!*



What a bunch of baloney.  If that's how the whole board feels you will have an uphill battle.

Many resorts are affiliated with both II and RCI, no reason to choose one over the other and with both it makes the TS more desirable to own.


----------



## ronparise (Sep 18, 2013)

BillR said:


> .  The current BOD told me that the RCI people who traded into the resort are, as a whole, are a lower class than II and, because of that, would not consider looking into RCI again.   I would appreciate your comments!



I know where Im not wanted.  That attitude would convince me to find another timeshare to own..or perhaps rent my week for a buck to a homeless family, if they would take it


----------



## bnoble (Sep 18, 2013)

My favorite example of this completely bogus attitude comes from a TUGger, thought it was posted elsewhere:

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=29017306&postcount=80

There certainly is a difference in perception due to the name-brand issue.  But, I'm not convinced perception matches reality.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 18, 2013)

*I Would Not Join Any Club That Would Accept Me As A Member.*

If RCI loses out to I-I on snob appeal, then that makes RCI even more desirable. 

_Full Disclosure*:*_  We are RCI all the way -- & now even more apt to stay that way.  Sheesh.  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 18, 2013)

I knew there was SOMETHING I didn't like about II, but just couldn't put my finger on it..... Now I know.

Jim

With apologies to Mel Brooks..... RCI members have been accused of vulgarity. I say "Bull$hit!"


----------



## csxjohn (Sep 18, 2013)

It's hard for me to believe that members of II actually think they are a different class of people than those in RCI.

In fact I'm baffled.  I can maybe see someone who wears $5,000 suits, eats at the most expensive restaurants, and drives the most expensive car think they are in a different class than most of us but someone who paid a few bucks to join II???

I think we all still put our pants on one leg at a time.


----------



## ronparise (Sep 18, 2013)

csxjohn said:


> It's hard for me to believe that members of II actually think they are a different class of people than those in RCI.
> 
> In fact I'm baffled.  I can maybe see someone who wears $5,000 suits, eats at the most expensive restaurants, and drives the most expensive car think they are in a different class than most of us but someone who paid a few bucks to join II???
> 
> I think we all still put our pants on one leg at a time.



Even the $5000 pants


----------



## chriskre (Sep 18, 2013)

BillR said:


> *
> The current BOD told me that the RCI people who traded into the resort are, as a whole, are a lower class than II and, because of that, would not consider looking into RCI again.   I would appreciate your comments!*



This is funny.
I belong to both II and RCI and trade with both.
So am I going to be welcomed differently depending on which company I use to trade in?    

Tell the board about all the Disney, Hilton and Bluegreen resorts that they will now have access to which they don't today.  At least becoming dual affiliated will improve their owners satisfaction with their ownerships.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 18, 2013)

This is such a funny mindset for the board to have. 

II has a lot of quality resorts, it's true, but RCI is not lacking in that way at all.  I think of the Hiltons right away as some of our favorite resorts, and of course Wyndham.  I love Wyndham's properties.   

I have an issue with resorts that will not allow us to deposit our weeks wherever we choose.  For example, Consolidated/ Soleil Mgmt is really pushing RCI Points on people currently, including current owners on Maui.  It's not a good value at all per point, very high MF's for what you get.  We have talked to people by the pool and in the hot tub about the pushing of these RCI Points. The conversion is more than buying a Grandview Vegas prime 2 bed lock on eBay.  I have had a few arguments at the hot tub with owners who think the RCI Points conversion is a great idea. But I let it go and don't tell them how bad a deal they really got.  I just tell them they should be tired of the constant sales pitch.  What is next to upsell to current owners?

Ironically, this same management company blocks us from depositing our weeks into RCI weeks.  RCI gives a lot better trading power to us than II for our Maui deposits.  It's actually the better place to deposit, because II reduces what we can see because of their "quality" ratings and preferential treatment to Starwood, Marriott, and other name brands.  I might as well be exchanging with my Foxrun weeks.  It's the same exact trading power, and my Maui MF's are much higher 2.5X higher!


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 18, 2013)

This is a very funny thread and it is full of myth.


----------



## Deb from NC (Sep 18, 2013)

Too funny.  I can trade my Spicebush week in either RCI or II and have done both.  RCI has the Hiltons and Disney, not to mention the Manhattan Club and lots of other great properties.  II has the Hyatts and Marriotts but not that much else with 'snob appeal' that I can see.  All nonsense!  
Deb


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 18, 2013)

RCI members need to stop picking their teeth at the pool.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Sep 18, 2013)

bnoble said:


> My favorite example of this completely bogus attitude comes from a TUGger, thought it was posted elsewhere:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=29017306&postcount=80
> 
> There certainly is a difference in perception due to the name-brand issue.  But, I'm not convinced perception matches reality.



When I saw the title of this thread, I thought it was from that poster, because I remember seeing that post "live" when DVC switched over to RCI.


----------



## csxjohn (Sep 18, 2013)

rickandcindy23 said:


> RCI members need to stop picking their teeth at the pool.



Both of them.


----------



## Weimaraner (Sep 18, 2013)

Hmmm...I am in both RCI and Ii so part of me is offended...and the other part wants some Grey Poupon while I sit back and watch this thread go crazy  (where's the Smilie with only two teeth?)


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 18, 2013)

rickandcindy23 said:


> RCI members need to stop picking their teeth at the pool.



Or picking them up OUT of the pool... 

Dave


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 18, 2013)

csxjohn said:


> Both of them.



John, it took me a second to get that one!  :rofl:Love it!

I was going to say pickin' their noses, but I thought better of it.


----------



## SkyBlueWaters (Sep 18, 2013)

To expand this discussion, didn't Ritz Carlton members at Bachelor Gulch thought the same of Marriott DC owners who now have the ability to trade into RC properties via the trust. They bailed out of MVCI system.

What say you of their snobbery?


----------



## Beefnot (Sep 18, 2013)

bnoble said:


> My favorite example of this completely bogus attitude comes from a TUGger, thought it was posted elsewhere:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=29017306&postcount=80
> 
> There certainly is a difference in perception due to the name-brand issue.  But, I'm not convinced perception matches reality.



This was the juicy post on TUG last year by your unnamed TUGger

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1288286&postcount=16


----------



## siesta (Sep 19, 2013)

Weimaraner said:


> Hmmm...I am in both RCI and Ii so part of me is offended...and the other part wants some Grey Poupon while I sit back and watch this thread go crazy  (where's the Smilie with only two teeth?)


If I were drinking milk when I read this, it would have shot out my nose.


----------



## csxjohn (Sep 19, 2013)

Beefnot said:


> This was the juicy post on TUG last year by your unnamed TUGger
> 
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1288286&postcount=16



This part of his post cracks me up. 





> I hate that our pools are overrun with people who have no idea of the value of what they are enjoying on my dime.



Michael Coley did not exceed the stated occupancy and three were under 3 years old.

The Icy one needs to realize, that's what exchanging is all about.  I use your resort and you use mine.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 19, 2013)

*It's Not Just The I-I Snobs.*




> I hate that our pools are overrun with people who have no idea of the value of what they are enjoying on my dime.


Shux, plenty of people who paid full freight feel exactly the same about us resale owners. 

Some feel that way so strongly that they speak up in favor of ROFR in belief that ROFR keeps out the riffraff. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## DHop (Sep 19, 2013)

Is there any way that we could lock this thread to be for us II members only? 
I feel dirty!


----------



## garyk01 (Sep 19, 2013)

*SFX Exchange*

I joined SFX exchange and they only deal in top notch resorts 4-5 star. Very limited inventory but top quality. I cancelled RCI and II and only deal with them now. Exchange fees lower as well.


----------



## csxjohn (Sep 19, 2013)

DHop said:


> Is there any way that we could lock this thread to be for us II members only?
> I feel dirty!



Let's sit in the resort's hot tub and talk about it.  Oh, by the way I'm not an II member and don't worry about all those bugs crawling on my beard, that's lunch for later.

I haven't showered for a few weeks so let me take a dip in the pool and I'll meet you over there.


Is this what they think?


----------



## terryfic (Sep 19, 2013)

Beefnot said:


> This was the juicy post on TUG last year by your unnamed TUGger
> 
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1288286&postcount=16


The BOD at my fractional ownership are extremely unhappy with RCI and will most likely terminate the relationship at the end of the current contract.  Reasons stated are:  poor communications with RCI on incoming trades, excessive administration time and expense, occupancy exceeding stated limits, and excessive wear & tear (damages) to the units.  The BOD estimates the costs of the RCI affiliation to be far in excess of the benefits.  RCI has visited the property and has not yet made meaningful adjustments, so we shall see if the relationship survives.


----------



## RosemaryHelen (Sep 19, 2013)

*RCI vs II*

I belong to both and really don't see much difference.


----------



## DanM (Sep 19, 2013)

I belong to both, as do all my resorts. In fact, one of the criteria I look for in buying any more timeshares is that the resort belong to both RCI and II. The trading flexibility makes it a greater value and, I would argue, that a board that doesn't maximize value is failing its fiduciary responsibility. If they are that incompetent, I don't want to invest with them.

On the other hand, why would I want to belong to a club that has me as a member? Hmmmm.


----------



## taffy19 (Sep 19, 2013)

BillR said:


> *I am contemplating running for the Board of my original resort. This resort used to be an RCI resort but, in 1997, management switched to II but nobody remembers why. I want the board to reconsider RCI as I believe their value system together with their available listing is far more advanced than II.*
> 
> *RCI allows the owners before 1997 to deposit their week(s) into RCI. The current BOD told me that the RCI people who traded into the resort are, as a whole, are a lower class than II and, because of that, would not consider looking into RCI again. I would appreciate your comments!*


Why not have your resort affiliate with both exchange companies?  Give the choice to the owners who to use?


----------



## marciaheitz (Sep 19, 2013)

*I use both*

I use both systems on a regular basis and see the value in both....in fact most of the original after market purchases I've made in the past were made with resorts that could exchange in both systems AS A MAJOR DECIDING FACTOR in my purchase.  Over the years resorts have been  bought out by other systems however, and I currently only have 1 that I can exchange in II.  I like both systems and miss having the flexibility of having no more than 1 wk in II.  I look at the location options where I'm wanting to go and like having as many options available as possible.  I also like having the options that Westin, Hyatt, and Marriott give me in II.....while RCI has Disney (used to be II), Hilton, and Wyndham.  They by no means are the only nice resorts....but they do give me a sense of consistency when staying within their systems.  I highly recommend for those people that trade a lot to quite "comparing" the systems and to use BOTH systems to meet their needs.


----------



## tschwa2 (Sep 19, 2013)

> I am contemplating running for the Board of my original resort. This resort used to be an RCI resort but, in 1997, management switched to II but nobody remembers why. I want the board to reconsider RCI as I believe their value system together with their available listing is far more advanced than II.
> 
> RCI allows the owners before 1997 to deposit their week(s) into RCI. The current BOD told me that the RCI people who traded into the resort are, as a whole, are a lower class than II and, because of that, would not consider looking into RCI again. I would appreciate your comments!




Unless your resort is a points membership or a trust based ownership or designated all units sold after 97 as a different phase, RCI would have no idea when someone bought so your resort would essentially be dual affiliated.  Many resort try to steer owners toward one or another but as long as RCI has a resort in their directory and your resort will verify deposits when RCI calls, than members can deposit in either.  Just as they can deposit into the independent exchange companies without official blessing from the resort.


----------



## overthehill (Sep 19, 2013)

*Have both available for owners*

Having belong to both RCI and II for many years, I find belonging to both is beneficial as one can begin searches with both companies for the same time period and same resort. One has to remember that owners give their time, be it points or weeks, to the exchange companies when a resort they are looking for has been found and a confirmation is issued. You have no idea when either exchange company will match your search with their deposits. It may be either exchange company. To say one exchange company is better than the other is a matter of personal preference and experience. I'd recommend your BOD affiliate with both RCI and II. Let the owners decide which company they want to use.


----------



## tschwa2 (Sep 19, 2013)

overthehill said:


> Having belong to both RCI and II for many years, I find belonging to both is beneficial as one can begin searches with both companies for the same time period and same resort. One has to remember that owners give their time, be it points or weeks, to the exchange companies when a resort they are looking for has been found and a confirmation is issued. You have no idea when either exchange company will match your search with their deposits. It may be either exchange company. To say one exchange company is better than the other is a matter of personal preference and experience. I'd recommend your BOD affiliate with both RCI and II. Let the owners decide which company they want to use.



While you can set up an ongoing search using a request first with II, you can't do this with RCI.  If you have other deposits you can manually search RCI but to set up an ongoing search it is a done deal and your deposit belongs to RCI.  With the request first feature with II, you can't do an ongoing search for any date beyond your week's start date.


----------



## wackymother (Sep 20, 2013)

I just rejoined II after a lapse of a few years. As soon as I did it, I realized I was probably never going to use II for an exchange--because in RCI, my weeks get enough points to get two or even three exchanges, while in II it will still be one-for-one. 

Yes, I have to pay extra exchange fees, but still, I get extra weeks of vacation. And I've been successful in using all my "scraps" in RCI. Having to pay to combine them is aggravating, but still, it worked for me.


----------



## BillR (Sep 20, 2013)

*Contemplating running for Board . . .*

*Contemplating running for board . . . Part 2 *  This resort does not furnish cups for the bathroom(s) nor do they furnish plastic glasses yet have large signs at each table at the pools that glass glasses are not allowed. My family personally takes our own plastic cups and plastic wine glasses with us.   We also carry a wifi router with us to hook up with their cable router.  *AGAIN, I WOULD VALUE YOUR OPINION(S).*


----------



## csxjohn (Sep 20, 2013)

BillR said:


> *Contemplating running for board . . . Part 2 *  This resort does not furnish cups for the bathroom(s) nor do they furnish plastic glasses yet have large signs at each table at the pools that glass glasses are not allowed. My family personally takes our own plastic cups and plastic wine glasses with us.   We also carry a wifi router with us to hook up with their cable router.  *AGAIN, I WOULD VALUE YOUR OPINION(S).*



None of the resorts I've visited have cups in the bathroom. Never missed them.

My resort on the beach does have plastic drinking glasses.  We also carry our own plastic travel cups to keep our drinks cool.


----------



## FishingGoddess (Sep 26, 2013)

AwayWeGo said:


> Shux, plenty of people who paid full freight feel exactly the same about us resale owners.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



So, how do they find out we bought resale? Is there a big red "R" on our forehead? :rofl::rofl:


----------



## chriskre (Sep 26, 2013)

wackymother said:


> I just rejoined II after a lapse of a few years. As soon as I did it, I realized I was probably never going to use II for an exchange--because in RCI, my weeks get enough points to get two or even three exchanges, while in II it will still be one-for-one.
> 
> Yes, I have to pay extra exchange fees, but still, I get extra weeks of vacation. And I've been successful in using all my "scraps" in RCI. Having to pay to combine them is aggravating, but still, it worked for me.



Wacky you do know you can get an xyz exchange too.


----------



## csxjohn (Sep 26, 2013)

FishingGoddess said:


> So, how do they find out we bought resale? Is there a big red "R" on our forehead? :rofl::rofl:



Some of us, meaning me, are not shy about telling folks how little we paid for our TS.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 26, 2013)

*Not Flaunting Our Scarlet Letters.*




FishingGoddess said:


> So, how do they find out we bought resale? Is there a big red "R" on our forehead?


I was thinking more of the full-freight buyers right here on TUG-BBS than of their in-person counterparts at the resorts. 

A few full-freight owners have expended thousands of TUG-BBS keystrokes in their efforts to convince themselves that resale timeshare ownership leaves something to be desired (by contrast with full freight) & that resale owners are like 2nd class citz. in the timeshare world.  (Anybody remember Big City Sally?)



csxjohn said:


> Some of us, meaning me, are not shy about telling folks how little we paid for our TS.


Me neither, but I try to stifle myself if resale bragging would spoil the joy of a full-freight owner past the rescission period who is brimming with pride of ownership.   

One January a bunch of us TUG-BBS types fell in with a retired Iowa farmer in the grand lobby of Wyndham Bonnet Creek Resort who had recently completed a million-point "equity consolidation" at full freight.  Nobody said a word. 

So it goes. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## alexadeparis (Sep 27, 2013)

If it's too late to rescind, I could see how finding out they paid WAY too much would sour their excitement. That's why ignorance is truly bliss.


----------



## csxjohn (Sep 27, 2013)

AwayWeGo said:


> ...One January a bunch of us TUG-BBS types fell in with a retired Iowa farmer in the grand lobby of Wyndham Bonnet Creek Resort who had recently completed a million-point "equity consolidation" at full freight.  Nobody said a word.
> 
> So it goes.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​





alexadeparis said:


> If it's too late to rescind, I could see how finding out they paid WAY too much would sour their excitement. That's why ignorance is truly bliss.



Yes, there are times that even I remain silent, but when they ask about how I got here or there and what do I own, I let them know. 

I now have a TUG hat and T shirt that I wear occasionally to the hot tub and I carry some cards I made up to let others know about our Timeshare World on the cheap.


----------



## djs (Sep 27, 2013)

FishingGoddess said:


> So, how do they find out we bought resale? Is there a big red "R" on our forehead? :rofl::rofl:



You'll see them at the poolside bar as the ones who bought resale can still afford to order food/drinks there


----------



## SkyBlueWaters (Oct 4, 2013)

:hysterical::hysterical:





djs said:


> You'll see them at the poolside bar as the ones who bought resale can still afford to order food/drinks there


----------



## dougp26364 (Oct 4, 2013)

I wonder if the issue is more with renters than exchangers and RCI rents more of the inventory they control than exchange? I don't know that renters would be any better or worse but, with nothing invested and no worries about increasing MF's, I could see where renters might be a little harder on accommodations than owners in the system.


----------



## csxjohn (Oct 4, 2013)

dougp26364 said:


> ... I could see where renters might be a little harder on accommodations than owners in the system.



I don't see it.  People are people and they will act the way they will whether they are renters, exchangers, or owners.  And it really doesn't matter which exchange company they come from.

I'm an owner but next summer I'll be a renter.  I've rented a unit through Ron Parise and I don't see me treating that unit any differently than I would a unit I own, exchange into, or even a motel room.

Of course, he doesn't care how hard I and the 5 people I'm with are on the furnishings, how much water or electric we use or any of those other things because he doesn't really own it.

As timeshare owners the only thing we really own it the right to use our units if we pay the MFs and taxes.  That deed isn't for our benefit, it's to have someone to send the ever increasing MF and tax bills to.


----------



## WinniWoman (Oct 4, 2013)

Gee- I treat our unit like I am a full blown, year round owner- like my own home! And- I treat other timeshares I rent the same way. But- I always thought people who are not owners ANYWHERE are not as conscientious.


----------



## csxjohn (Oct 4, 2013)

mpumilia said:


> Gee- I treat our unit like I am a full blown, year round owner- like my own home! And- I treat other timeshares I rent the same way. But- I always thought people who are not owners ANYWHERE are not as conscientious.



What makes you think that?

I can only speak for myself and my family but before we ever even knew about timeshares we treated places we stayed in as we would treat our own place.

I believe that it doesn't matter if you own, rent or exchange, it matters whether or not you have respect for things that you are entrusted with.

I have it, most of you probably do, some others don't.


----------

